# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Colecciones de genes son imprescindibles en las investigaciones científicas sobre los animales

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por* *Chris Guy** ,* *13 de enero 2010*  
Cuando el Programa Nacional de Germoplasma de Animales (NAGP por sus siglas en inglés) comenzó hace una década, su primer material genético vino de 40 líneas de pollo. Ahora, el centro mantenido por el Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) en Fort Collins, Colorado, es uno de los repositorios más grandes de su tipo en todo el mundo, con más de 500.000 muestras genéticas de 12.000 animales. 
Esta colección de germoplasma asegura la diversidad genética de los animales importantes a la agricultura, tales como el ganado vacuno, el ganado lechero, el pollo, el ovino y el cerdo, así como el bisonte, el alce y el pez, según Harvey Blackburn, quien es genetista de animales y coordinador del NAGP.  
Proveer material genético vital para las investigaciones científicas ha llegado a ser una función principal de Blackburn y los otros científico del NAGP, quienes distribuyen muestras de germoplasma de animales a los investigadores universitarios, los laboratorios privados y otros que trabajan en mejorar la composición genética de animales. 
La colección es muy útil. Por ejemplo, los investigadores del ARS han usado el semen congelado de toros para genotipificar los toros importantes que son los padres de vacas lecheras. Esta información, in combinación con datos sobre la producción de leche por esas vacas, se ha usado para mejorar los programas de crianza del ganado lechero.  
El material genético también se ha usado para restaurar razas de ganado y otros animales que se han perdido. Los investigadores dicen que mantener la diversidad genética con la preservación de germoplasmaaún cuando el material viene de razas no actualmente estudiadassirve como un tipo de "seguro" contra enfermedades y otras amenazas del futuro. 
En estudios relacionados, científicos del Laboratorio Nacional de Sedimentación en Oxford, Misisipí, han catalogado 124 especies de pez, anfibios, reptiles y mamíferos para crear muestras de la diversidad de animales, incluyendo agregar aproximadamente 11.000 muestras desde el 1986. Durante estos intentos, los científicos documentaron la presencia de una especie rara, llamada el ‘Yazoo darter', la cual es un pez que vive solamente en el agua dulce y los estanques cerca de Oxford. 
En Michigan, investigadores utilizaron tecnología basada en el ADN para desarrollar 40 líneas distintas de pollos en el Laboratorio de Enfermedad y Oncología Aviar mantenido por el ARS en East Lansing. Estos estudios han revelado herramientas y técnicas usadas para identificar fuentes de resistencia genética a enfermedades tales como los tumores inducidos por virus.  Lea más sobre estas investigaciones en la revista ‘_Agricultural Research_' de enero del 2010. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés). Estas investigaciones apoyan la prioridad del USDA de promover la seguridad alimentaria global.  *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa suspende importación de animales y productos de Paraguay susceptibles a fiebre aftosa Zona Reservada San Fernando alberga más de 300 especies de animales y plantas, informa Sernanp ¿Pruebas cientificas a favor de transgenicos? Perú suspende importación de animales provenientes de Ecuador por 180 días Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------

